# Ears don't stand up



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 3 months old GSD, Beatiful as u can see, but his ears are not standing up. any secrets for this matter?? their should be standing already right???
HELP PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's what you can do.
I did this with Annie and it worked.Pay with his ears,like grabbing,one at the time,with your hand and then pull/slide your hand up.Keep doing it for 10 minutes at the time.(if you can)
after about a week/week and a half,you should see result.
You could tape the ears together,but i don't really believe in that.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

He is beautiful







and in the process of teething! 

Puppies go through a lot of Ear "ups and downs" It's very normal at this age. For more information check out the Puppy Place, Ears up???

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=38&page=1

Good Luck with your new GSD puppy!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

One of the many concerns I had when mine was a pup. 

My breeder suggested I wait a few months and she was right. I wish I could remember the exact age at which my pup's ears stood up, but guessing around six months.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is handsome, how old is he? i would wait a little longer to see what they do but during puppy teething the ears have a tendency to be down but not always. you could always try taping or gluing them and if you got him from a breeder, you could ask to see what they say but like i said i wait wait until he is a little older before doing anything, give him time and they should come up on their own.


Good Luck!


----------



## mccoyk9 (Sep 15, 2008)

They will come up on there own. My first GSD had floppy ears until he was about 4 1/2 months old. The GSD we have now already has his ears up and he is 14 weeks old. The breeder we purchased from suggested not messing with the ears at all until they stand up. Beautiful puppy.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Have they ever been up? I generally give them to 4 months to stand. A doberman breeder gave me the suggestion of using breath right strips on the inside of the ear, right at the crease. When I tried it on an older dog, they seemed to work well. She didn't bother much(perhaps they're less bothersome than taping)


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello

that is my dogs birthday also May 30th
Where did you get him?
He looks like Jack except jack's face is a little longer
same type coloring they could be brothers LOl Jack has more black on face
I got Jack in North Carolina


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bj what creases on the outside adn do you put them across like on the nose or up adn down


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

your pups only 3 month old... don't worry at all. How are his mother and father's ears?... are they up? 

I had the same issue as you... my pups ears were completely flat at even 5 months. I started to worry so I taped them and in two weeks of being taped, they were standing. Mine just turned 6 months yesterday and theyre still standing strong.

If I were you, I wouldn't start to even think about worrying until 5 months. Once 5 month hits, read around about glueing and taping. There are plenty of methods you can find on this site.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Some puppies' ears stand up at a young age. My pastor's GSD puppie's ears were standing up at the age of 12 weeks!








But I've heard of it happening at much later ages too.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought him here in miami, fl. The breeder's name is Jesus


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

Some will stand up given time but some lines carry weak ears and you can glue them up. I would rather see them glued up then for them never to stand up at all. I would not glue them till about 4 mos though. Here is a link to show you how to do it.
http://www.longcoatgermanshepherds.com/gettinggermanshepherdsearsup.html


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Give him lots of chew toys. He's very cute but doesn't look he's developed much ear muscle.


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard that you NEVER want to hardly even touch a shepherds ears until they are SET! I did this with my 1.5 year old GSD Posi and she has awesome ears! Her sister's owners didn't believe me and instisted on messing with their pup's ears and has weak ears as a result. When we went to pick up our new puppy, Clutch I *accidently* started rubbing around his ears and the breeder tapped my hand and said "ah, ah, ah, DON'T touch the ears!" As a result I'm PARANOID as heck anytime a new person wants to pet Clutch. People always go for the ears!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have used the strips on the crease of the ear at the bell. I use 2 up and generally one across on the inside. (The pups I've had flop are at the very base of the ear. Tape these earlier!! I've noticed that if they flop at the base, you will have a much harder time training the ear than if they bend closer to the top.) I generally have to shave off some hair to get the strips to stick! I've never had to glue them, but I'm sure that in some cases you will have to. Get the large size, they're sturdier!!
As for touching the Sheps ears, sadly we did that with my 4th foster, and she has a lop ear today. (It makes her who she is, but kicked her right out of the breeding program)


----------

